# Dockingstation 2x 144 Hz+ Thunderbold



## Corpuls (17. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe mir heute einen Razer Blade 15 Advanced Model 2019 gekauft. Der Laptop soll mir das Spielen zuhause und unterwegs erleichtern. Ich habe im Moment einen alten PC zuhause stehen, den werde ich durch den Laptop ersetzen werde. 
Jetzt zu meinem Problem: Ich habe zuhause 2x 27 Zoll 144 Hz Monitore stehen, die ich Anfang des Jahres in weiser Voraussicht gekauft habe um nicht alles gleichzeitig holen zu müssen. Ich möchte meinen Laptop jetzt mit einer Dockingstation ( zb Dell D6000), die 2 DP Anschlüsse haben sollte, mit den Monitoren verbinden.  Ich lese aber auf vielen Seiten im Netz, dass die Dockingstationen Probleme mit der Übertragung auf 144 Hz haben sollen.  
Frage: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Setup wie ich es versuche aufzubauen und kann mir eine passende Dockingstation empfehlen? welche Auflösung sollte ich Fahren um gut Spielen zu können?
Der Laptop hat einen USB-C- und Thunderbold - Anschluss. Natürlich sollten 2 DP, Ethernet und diverse UBS- Anschlüsse vorhanden sein um Maus, Internet, Tastatur und Headset drüber laufen zu lassen. 

Danke im Vorraus…

Corpuls


----------

